# NX2000 Brake Upgrade



## TheNatrix (May 2, 2002)

I know this could be under brakes, but not many people post there....

I have a b13 Sentra and am interested in doing the NX2000 brake upgrade. My question is this:

What do I need to get from the junk yard to do a complete swap?
Is this swap front only or both? How much est. cost?

Any answers would be a big help. Thanks-


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

You have an XE. You may have to do all four corners since the NX200 comes as 4-wheel disc brakes. This would entail getting all pieces of the brake system: calipers, rotors, lines, and Brake Master Cylinder.

However, if you like, I believe you can do just the front brakes where the size is different versus the SE-Rs. All you will then need is the rotors and calipers. I would suggest getting them from your local autoparts store where they have been reman since they are cleaner and the seals are new.

If you really want the best answers for your technical questions, especially for parts that are commonly found on SR20DE cars, go to www.SR20Forum.com.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

they are ABS correct? damn I hate locking my shit up!! I was thinking of doing this myself...what is the smallest wheel you can fit around this "upgrade"?


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes, as strange as it may sound, the correct calipers for the NX2000 is listed to include ABS even if you don't have it.

You can fit a B13 SE-R rim on there but you would have to shave some material off of the calipers. The NX2000 rims will work of course and the B14 SE-R rims will fit no problem. The smallest rims you would need to run theses brakes would be a 14" with either the correct offset or spacers (not recommended).


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2002)

*brake pressure*

I think you can use a altima master cylinder check SE-R.net or something like that. if you are looking " SAMO " help me out, but my boy says it's possible.


----------

